# My experience using BM Scuff-X



## Mr Smith

A customer bought all the paint for a current job. Luckily she picked up some BM Ultra Spec 500 low sheen for the walls and Scuff-X for the trim.

I sprayed all the doors and they came out beautifully. Some of the doors were flat and some were panel doors. 

The doors had a cheap primer on the flat ones, so the first coat was a bit rough and needed sanding between coats. The bifold and basement doors were the faux wood grain panel type doors.

The front door was metal and it came out beautifully using a 310 FF Graco tip. It felt almost like a lacquer. I sprayed it on its hinge, inside only.

The flat doors are amazing and feel smooth and bulletproof.

I tried both a light coat and a much thicker coat and it held up well with no drips or curtaining. Someone in here said it tended to run (when rolling walls) and that didn't happen to me when I sprayed.

I sprayed them upright with a 6" 2x4 board screwed to the top of each door. For the bifold doors, I cut it to 8". A poster in here had a thread on this spraying method he developed. I used 3" deck screws with 2 fastened to the top. I screwed a deck screw to where the hinges go for easy movement of the doors. You can stack quite a few doors to a small area of the room when drying upright. Sorry, I can't remember the name of the poster. I think he's from Seattle or Oregon. On Instagram, he's called XT Painter but has another username in here.

The trim and baseboards are all 3" flat. I used a 4" Wooster mini roller and micro plush roller sleeve. I brushed and rolled all the trim and It came out like a sprayed look.

Bottom line, two thumbs up for BM Scuff-X.


----------



## ridesarize

That's great to hear! I was really happy to read your information about scuff-x and hear about your success. I've been interested in hearing everybody's experience with the product and I'd like to use it too. 



Very very glad to hear about that new door system working out. I Really appreciate the feedback, thank you so much.


----------



## Mr Smith

ridesarize said:


> That's great to hear! I was really happy to read your information about scuff-x and hear about your success. I've been interested in hearing everybody's experience with the product and I'd like to use it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Very very glad to hear about that new door system working out. I Really appreciate the feedback, thank you so much.


Thanks. let me know how you like Scuff-X.

I just watched your video again and noticed that you mounted the wood high side up. I messed up and mounted them flat. Still worked but I had to be careful that they lined up. That being said, you have more room horizontally for them to line up. Some of the bigger doors didn't line up easily vertically, and only touched half way up. I assume that you angled the screws into the 2x4 wood piece. I'll have to try it. Thanks again for the system!


----------



## Repaint Florida

Mr Smith THANKS for the review, i loved reading it


----------



## ridesarize

Mr Smith said:


> Thanks. let me know how you like Scuff-X.
> 
> I just watched your video again and noticed that you mounted the wood high side up. I messed up and mounted them flat. Still worked but I had to be careful that they lined up. That being said, you have more room horizontally for them to line up. Some of the bigger doors didn't line up easily vertically, and only touched half way up. I assume that you angled the screws into the 2x4 wood piece. I'll have to try it. Thanks again for the system!



I think that mounting them flat is way better actually. I did one, maybe two jobs with them on edge, but then switched to flat for the next 8 jobs and it's way easier and secure... 👍👍


----------



## diplodock

I used scuff-x matte for a large hallway wall the other week and thought it was superb paint in every way BUT it definitely has a slight visible sheen - low but clearly there - so if your client wants a real flat matte it's not the paint for you and I would use advance matte instead. I wasn't spraying but that won't affect the sheen anyway...


----------



## Dellboy

Scuff-X eggshell is all I use on all my kitchen jobs now, been using it for a good while over here in the UK, all done by brush as most customers like the hand painted / brushed look.

I have found the Scuff-X very easy to apply, great coverage and the 2 hour recoat is an added bonus.


----------



## PACman

but have any of you tried skateboarding on it yet?


----------



## finishesbykevyn

diplodock said:


> I used scuff-x matte for a large hallway wall the other week and thought it was superb paint in every way BUT it definitely has a slight visible sheen - low but clearly there - so if your client wants a real flat matte it's not the paint for you and I would use advance matte instead. I wasn't spraying but that won't affect the sheen anyway...


Matte is suppose to have a slight sheen..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize

PACman said:


> but have any of you tried skateboarding on it yet?



They plan on cross marketing with the scuff-X Games this summer


----------



## PACman

ridesarize said:


> They plan on cross marketing with the scuff-X Games this summer


They actually tested it by painting a wall with it and building a skateboard ramp so they could skate on it. Supposedly anyway. They have a print add showing this. But being a former pro skateboarder i can tell you that the vertical surface usually doesn't get the most scuff marks on it unless the skaters are doing slides. In the add it doesn't show them doing slides so.....


----------



## Mr Smith

This stuff is bulletproof. It feels like oil-based paint.

As a side note, when bringing the doors up from the basement after they have been sprayed, I banged a few of them when navigating a space with a lot of tools and stuff around and they didn't get marked or 'scuffed" up. Normally I'd have to respray them or touch them up. That's a nice little bonus when using this stuff.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Mr Smith said:


> This stuff is bulletproof. It feels like oil-based paint.
> 
> As a side note, when bringing the doors up from the basement after they have been sprayed, I banged a few of them when navigating a space with a lot of tools and stuff around and they didn't get marked or 'scuffed" up. Normally I'd have to respray them or touch them up. That's a nice little bonus when using this stuff.


Yes very surprised how fast it cures enough to gain those properties. Still suffers the same issue CC and other acrylics that it has a different 'look' not sure how else to describe it.


----------



## The Montana Painter

I will have to try scuffx. My go to is sw proclassic semi acrylic or bm advance. The dry time on advance is prohibitive and the proclassic is a bear to brush even with xim extender. Not impossible but technical.... For lighter whites i sometimes have the store add 1oz of white(titanium dioxide) not all white tint is the same,,,some use a cheaper tent, I use door deckers anytime i do doors, they are great.


----------



## The Montana Painter

Has anyone tried ceramathane (sp)???


----------



## Zoomer

Mr Smith said:


> A customer bought all the paint for a current job. Luckily she picked up some BM Ultra Spec 500 low sheen for the walls and Scuff-X for the trim.
> 
> I sprayed all the doors and they came out beautifully. Some of the doors were flat and some were panel doors.
> 
> The doors had a cheap primer on the flat ones, so the first coat was a bit rough and needed sanding between coats. The bifold and basement doors were the faux wood grain panel type doors.
> 
> The front door was metal and it came out beautifully using a 310 FF Graco tip. It felt almost like a lacquer. I sprayed it on its hinge, inside only.
> 
> The flat doors are amazing and feel smooth and bulletproof.
> 
> I tried both a light coat and a much thicker coat and it held up well with no drips or curtaining. Someone in here said it tended to run (when rolling walls) and that didn't happen to me when I sprayed.
> 
> I sprayed them upright with a 6" 2x4 board screwed to the top of each door. For the bifold doors, I cut it to 8". A poster in here had a thread on this spraying method he developed. I used 3" deck screws with 2 fastened to the top. I screwed a deck screw to where the hinges go for easy movement of the doors. You can stack quite a few doors to a small area of the room when drying upright. Sorry, I can't remember the name of the poster. I think he's from Seattle or Oregon. On Instagram, he's called XT Painter but has another username in here.
> 
> The trim and baseboards are all 3" flat. I used a 4" Wooster mini roller and micro plush roller sleeve. I brushed and rolled all the trim and It came out like a sprayed look.
> 
> Bottom line, two thumbs up for BM Scuff-X.


The semi-gloss version with anti chip technology will be available in about 1 week here in Colorado. We are really excited to use this product and already know how well it is been received by contractors from coast to coast.


----------



## DeanV

The Montana Painter said:


> Has anyone tried ceramathane (sp)???


It yellows too much for going over white compared to other options.


----------



## Woodco

I just dropped off a cabinet door to be matched in Scuff-x. The store called me back and tried to warn me against using scuffx on wood. I told I know what Im doing....


----------



## PNW Painter

In addition to being my go-to trim paint, I’ve found that Scuff-X is very easy to sell to clients for walls. My favorite wall paint is Regal Select and I’ll tell clients that Regal looks better, but Scuff-X is more durable when it comes to every day wear and tear.

Here’s a good example that highlights the durability difference of Regal Select vs. Scuff-X. During the punch list phase of a remodel project I found that I was doing a lot more touch ups with Regal Select. With Scuff-X I’ve found that I can remove most minor blemishes with a rag and a little bit of warm water or Krud Kutter. 

For those of you using cheaper contractor grade paints, Scuff-X could be a good up-sell. For the most part I think a lot of clients are willing to spend a little more if they think the product will be more durable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EveryDay

PNW Painter said:


> In addition to being my go-to trim paint, I’ve found that Scuff-X is very easy to sell to clients for walls. My favorite wall paint is Regal Select and I’ll tell clients that Regal looks better, but Scuff-X is more durable when it comes to every day wear and tear.
> 
> Here’s a good example that highlights the durability difference of Regal Select vs. Scuff-X. During the punch list phase of a remodel project I found that I was doing a lot more touch ups with Regal Select. With Scuff-X I’ve found that I can remove most minor blemishes with a rag and a little bit of warm water or Krud Kutter.
> 
> For those of you using cheaper contractor grade paints, Scuff-X could be a good up-sell. For the most part I think a lot of clients are willing to spend a little more if they think the product will be more durable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good info. Thanks.


----------



## Woodco

I just did my first cabinet job with Scuff X. I've always wanted to compare it with Durapoxy, so heres my take:

Both products were completely sandable as soon as it was dry. They both look great sprayed. With a little extender, they both brush out really good, and flow out really good. 

Both are low voc. ScuffX has gennex tints, but I think durapoxy is lower overall. It lists more of the compliance terms than scuffX does. 

For me, Durapoxy is a few bucks less per gallon, but that can vary.

As far as adhesion, I think Durapoxy wins. I did a test on one of the old cabinet doors. Dont get me wrong, scuff-x sticks very well, but when I got down to it with a key, the durapoxy was definitely stuck better.

All in all, I think they are very similar products, that get damn near as hard as advance and look pretty damn close too.


----------



## Mr Smith

I will always prime with BIN before applying the Scuff-X to cabinets. I don't think adhesion will ever be an issue.

I'll tell you this, the Scuff-X was very difficult to remove from my hands. It reminded me of Stix.

That said, I never did a scratch test. There were a few instances where I bumped some doors when moving them upstairs from the basement spray booth, and they didn't get a scuff mark or it washed off easily without a scratch.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

No reason to start a new thread... it's about to be my first experience with scuff x matte. Just finished sanding about 1000sq ft of new drywall we installed. Primed with zinsser Prime coat. Looking forward to the test. Just curious what are others paying for this? I buy some bm so I don't expect a huge discount but it's retailing at 58.99 / gallon and I'm getting matte at 47.99/gallon. That seems high to me but if it's all people say it is it may be worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter

My prices just want up due to BM’s recent price hike. I was paying $42 or $44 and now it’s $50/gal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Ya, I just sprayed a fireplace and some stair treads. Definitely sets up nice and hard. Not as easy to brush, as it sets up quick, but extender may help that. I also did a Foyer in the Matte. I noticed the Matte to be really shiny.,?
Super tough product. Downfalls IMO, coverage is very average. After priming some spindles and treads, they still need a 3rd coat of Scuffx for proper coverage. 
However that seems to be par over top of stained wood.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting

3 coats? Was it stained converted to paint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn

jr.sr. painting said:


> 3 coats? Was it stained converted to paint?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but this was brush and weenie roller on the spindles. I find both Stix and ScuffX not to cover very well. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting

Damn that's bad. I'm hoping it covers well for me. It's just a light grey (ac-28) it better cover in 2 over a white primer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

jr.sr. painting said:


> Damn that's bad. I'm hoping it covers well for me. It's just a light grey (ac-28) it better cover in 2 over a white primer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did some walls two coats Revere Pewter over a dark blue with scuffX eggshell. Looks great and had a nice long open time. AC-28 has enough pigment load to cover nicely.


Also one of the reasons the customers I have demo'd SK5000, ScuffX and CabinetCoat to stick with cabinet coat because the coverage is very nice and smooth. I like scuffX but until BM comes out and recommends it for cabinets I won't ever advertise it for that use.



$50 is a good price for a medium volume dealer, BTW that product is quite a bit cheaper by the bucket.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

jr.sr. painting said:


> Damn that's bad. I'm hoping it covers well for me. It's just a light grey (ac-28) it better cover in 2 over a white primer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, a light grey should cover fine. This was cloud white I used. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter

Here’s a pic of a large wall I recently finished using Scuff-X in eggshell sheen. On the second coat I added some XIM extender and it really helped minimize flashing. It was a tight space and I had to use 2 different extension poles to roll the wall.

Needless to say I was really impressed at how well it turned out. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting

The rooms I'm painting are in a cape cod style upstairs. I have the same type of house and have experienced hat banding with both sw and ppg so I wanted to give this a shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting

Pnw, looks sharp. That looks like a pretty shiny eggshell. I'm glad I bought matte


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

jr.sr. painting said:


> No reason to start a new thread... it's about to be my first experience with scuff x matte. Just finished sanding about 1000sq ft of new drywall we installed. Primed with zinsser Prime coat. Looking forward to the test. Just curious what are others paying for this? I buy some bm so I don't expect a huge discount but it's retailing at 58.99 / gallon and I'm getting matte at 47.99/gallon. That seems high to me but if it's all people say it is it may be worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its around $50ish for me. Durapoxy was 55, but went down to $45 for me the last time I bought it.


----------



## Brushman4

DuraPoxy sounds like a great product but it's closest availability to Chicago is Kansas City.


----------



## Woodco

Something notable about Scuff-x I have to add....

If you have a dried out, empty gallon can of it, its has a totally different look or feel than any other paint I've ever seen. It feels extra smooth, like oil, and the bottom of the can is epoxy hard. Not even durapoxy does this... This is Satin Im referring to, btw. It feels like a gloss, to the touch. 

Anyone else ever notice this?


----------



## Woodco

jr.sr. painting said:


> The rooms I'm painting are in a cape cod style upstairs. I have the same type of house and have experienced hat banding with both sw and ppg so I wanted to give this a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, what PPG products have you had hatbanding issues with?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Woodco said:


> Something notable about Scuff-x I have to add....
> 
> If you have a dried out, empty gallon can of it, its has a totally different look or feel than any other paint I've ever seen. It feels extra smooth, like oil, and the bottom of the can is epoxy hard. Not even durapoxy does this... This is Satin Im referring to, btw. It feels like a gloss, to the touch.
> 
> Anyone else ever notice this?


I noticed that with cabinet coat as well


----------



## Woodco

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I noticed that with cabinet coat as well


I havent noticed that with CC.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Woodco said:


> I havent noticed that with CC.



I had a 1B can brought in for color match recently, it was smooth AF from the top rim down to the bottom of the can.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

Woodco said:


> Out of curiosity, what PPG products have you had hatbanding issues with?




It was manor hall flat enamel. It was along where the slanted wall meets the flat ceiling. I even tried an 1.5" brush and rolling very tight sideways along the seam. Even years later I can see it with the natural light coming across the ceiling. Color hot spring stones (I think that's it) a bm color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

jr.sr. painting said:


> It was manor hall flat enamel. It was along where the slanted wall meets the flat ceiling. I even tried an 1.5" brush and rolling very tight sideways along the seam. Even years later I can see it with the natural light coming across the ceiling. Color hot spring stones (I think that's it) a bm color
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a matte finish though. Those are always gonna be finicky. Even the Pure Performance is a washable flat, with a matte sheen, and thats a whole step down in quality from manor hall. I use the crap of that, (almost always eggshell though) and have never had hatbanding.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

Around me it's labeled flat enamel. A companies top of the line paint should not behave like that. I use all quality applicators blah blah blah it shouldn't do that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

How fricken long is this thread going to go around and around?


----------



## jr.sr. painting

Finally used the scuff x matte in the room we're renovating. It's worth its cost. My biggest fear was hat-banding and there was none. Used the matte. Nice sheen not a dull matte. Looking forward to using it in a foyer or larger walls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomer

PNW Painter said:


> Here’s a pic of a large wall I recently finished using Scuff-X in eggshell sheen. On the second coat I added some XIM extender and it really helped minimize flashing. It was a tight space and I had to use 2 different extension poles to roll the wall.
> 
> Needless to say I was really impressed at how well it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you did a great job. 👍


----------



## DeanV

That looks really nice. We are used to matte wall paints, so it seems really shiny on walls, even compared to normal eggshell. I love the feel on cabinets. It feels like a solvent finish. It has held up really well on gym walls as well.

I just wish the BM rewards program didn't just give 10 points per gallon. UltraSpec gives 20 per gallon. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## PACman

Anyone know what the scrub cycle test results are for Scrub-X? Cocomonkeynuts do you have that info? I couldn't see it on any of their online data sheets.


----------



## Zoomer

This product from Benjamin Moore is proven to be a solid winner. Here's a couple of photos of a project we just finished spraying today. This is Scuff-x eggshell finish.


----------



## SemiproJohn

That looks really nice. And that is some stout baseboard, I've never encountered any in that style or size.


----------



## Wildbill7145

SemiproJohn said:


> That looks really nice. And that is some stout baseboard, I've never encountered any in that style or size.



Some of the stuff in the older homes around here is huge. Some of it's actually installed in 3 separate pieces. A lady I worked for a few years ago in a heritage house added a wall in her home and had a guy replicate roughly 20' of baseboard to match the existing. Over a foot tall, interesting profile. $3000 just for the materials and that didn't include the installation. That being said, the guy did have to make the blades to mill it which she had to pay for but he gets to keep them for the next job he uses them on.


----------



## mug

Zoomer said:


> This product from Benjamin Moore is proven to be a solid winner. Here's a couple of photos of a project we just finished spraying today. This is Scuff-x eggshell finish.



Eggshell is the new semi gloss? Looks great! I see the new semi gloss is out - anyone used it yet?


----------



## Zoomer

I used the semi-gloss. We sprayed some out for some built-in cabinets. It's incredible.


----------



## Zoomer

mug said:


> Zoomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This product from Benjamin Moore is proven to be a solid winner. Here's a couple of photos of a project we just finished spraying today. This is Scuff-x eggshell finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggshell is the new semi gloss? Looks great! I see the new semi gloss is out - anyone used it yet?
Click to expand...

 this photo was taken when they were still drying out. It's much duller after fully dry.


----------

